# Referrals



## dodgy (4 Sep 2008)

In my public profile, I have this bit of text - "Referrals: *1* ". What does it mean, everyone else that I've checked has "Referrals: *0*"

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Shaun (4 Sep 2008)

That means someone has joined and cited you as the person who has referred them 

Well done


----------



## dodgy (4 Sep 2008)

Oh right! Not sure who that was, but I'm always telling people I've having a better time here than at cycling weekly's site 

Dave.


----------



## punkypossum (9 Sep 2008)

Cool - I've been wondering about that as mine says referrals two...Still no idea who they are tho!


----------



## magnatom (11 Sep 2008)

Is this where I can boast about having 11 referrals?

I suppose I might loose out if quality was more important than quantity!

(Does anyone have more than 11 referrals?)


----------



## magnatom (12 Sep 2008)

Are you suggesting that paramedics don't count?!?!?


----------

